# To Get New Wheels Or Not To Get New Wheels?



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

What do you guys think? im wantin some of the ITP SS212(Black) To Go On My Brute But I Cant Make Up My Mind... What Ya'll Think.... to buy or not to buy?!!? :thinking:


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

if the money is burning a hole in ur pocket then buy them


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i agree. if you have the extra money, go for it.


----------



## bruteboy (Jan 11, 2010)

i've had 3 diff sets of wheels on mine in last 8 months the black 212s looked the best.never should have sold them.you wont be dissapointed


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

well i still have some of uncle sams money left from my tax refund., ive already got my springs, a set of basically new mudzillas and the dynojet jet kit...if i got the wheels i would be done for a while


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

hurry and spend that cash before they ask for it back


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

that is very true


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

05bforce750 said:


> ...if i got the wheels* i would be done for a* *while*


 
And my wife is Morgan Fairchild......yeah that's the ticket!

LOL... you're NEVER done!


----------

